# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Zanfina Ismajli

## Zevzeku

Me nje look qe mund te krahasohet dhe konkurohet me secilin yll boteror,nje kenge padyshim hit,nje ze i cili verehet qe eshte ushtruar gjate nga profesioniste (siq thote vet kengetarja :"Ka nje vit qe ushtroj zerin tek sopranoja me e deshmuar kosovare-Merita Juniku") dhe me nje vallezim tejet modern dhe me te sofistikuar,ne skene hyn nje Zanfina Ismajli  e re e cila tashme ka shkeputur cdo lidhje karriere me te motren,sukseset e pafundme te se ciles ishin nje barriere e madhe per "motren e vogel" -Zanfine.Por ketu nuk perfundon.Zanfina me fitoren ne "Celesi Muzikor" ku merr te drejten te perfaqesoje Kosoven ne Balkanvision,dhe me videoklipin alla MTV i nderthurur me elemente mitologjike te punuara me shume kujdes dhe ne menyre te mrekullueshme,hyn ne boten e eger te show-biznesit shqiptar duke paraqitur konkurence serioze per secilen kengetare,jo vetem shqiptare.Me nje maturi ne gjeste,seriozitet ne pune,perkushtim ndaj profesionit dhe pa ndonje nguti qe te beje karriere 2-3 vjeqare,Zanfina Ismajli per momentin eshte kengetarja me atraktive ne shqipe.Sa do ta mbaje kete kulminacion?Mbetet te shohim,edhepse cdo gje qe ka premtuar deri sot, e ka realizuar.
Hapi i ardhshem? Balkanvision-i dhe krenaria qe na perfaqeson nje kengetare kosovare te cilen e dallon vetem gjuha e bukur shqipe nga kengetaret me te njohura boterore.Me titullin simbolik "As i fundit,as i pari",te punuar nga hit-maker-i i kesaj kohe,Flori,Zanfina tregon se ky sukses nuk eshte as i fundit e as i pari.
Ne i urojme fat...

_Koha Ditore_

----------


## Bl3ri

Gjithmone kan then qe Zanfina ka qen nen hijen e Adelines dhe sukseset e Zanfines kan pas lidje me Adelinen , por nuk ka qen e vertet sepse Zanfina i ka merituar ata qe ka fituar ne cilatdo festivale dhe skena shqipetare.
E meriton te quhet yll i skenes shqipetare sepse gjitha ate qe kam dashur me then e ka then edhe parafolsi. :Lulja3:  

Suksese Zanfines ne te ardhmen

----------


## Ereza

Shume shpejte po i bani yje kengtaret .Qudi qe po i ankojm dritat e Keku-n,po qka po na duhen sa yjet na jan ba, qe edhe naten dite duhet me pas na 
nejse suksese Zanfines

----------


## Bl3ri

Erza me vjen keq qe nderhyje ktu por edhe kengetaret e gjithe botes qe tash jan yje te muzikes edhe ato ja kan niss si Zanfina dhe si kengetaret tjera tonat.
Ato nuk kan asgje me teper se Zanfina.

Ndoshta Zanfina ka disa gjera me teper se ata .heee

----------


## Davius

Zanfina, pfyyyy, nuk themi qe s'eshte yll, por jo aq i madh sa qe e ke pershkruar ty adhurues.  :ngerdheshje: 




> Qudi qe po i ankojm dritat e Keku-n,po qka po na duhen sa yjet na jan ba, qe edhe naten dite duhet me pas na


 :pa dhembe:   :pa dhembe:

----------


## Bl3ri

> Zanfina, pfyyyy, nuk themi qe s'eshte yll, por jo aq i madh sa qe e ke pershkruar ty adhurues.



Duhet me i lavderu tonat pse me lavderu te hujat derisa i kemi kengetaret tona shqipetare. :i qetë:

----------


## Zevzeku

Nuk eshte se duhet,por Zanfina vertet po e merr fronin,dhe kjo gje po shihet...Eshte normale te kete komente kunder nje vajze e cila eshte paraqitur aq e kompletuar si asnje kengetare me pare,por hey face the truth! Ajo po vjen dhe kjo gje po shihet nga publiku,jo shkronjat ne internet.
Go for it girl!

----------


## Bl3ri

Po normal , pse , a duhet Zanfina te lexoj komentet qe i bejn njerzit neper forume dhe mos vazhdoje me tutje ???


sja vlen norma

----------


## Bl3ri

-------------- Zanfina Ismajli --- As i fundit as i parri  ------------


Zemer mos me pyet per ne te dy
jo jo s'dua te kem asnje kujtim
e di shume mire do te me kaloj
jam mir jam keq , vetem do jetoj  HOPA

Do gjej nje motiv te haroj
ti me beso per here te fundit do ndryshoj
ti nuk e din nuk e din ti sa shume te kam duruar
dhe te dua kurse tani nuk ka mbaruar.

*As i fundit as i pari jo jo sje tii   HEJ
dhe pse do tme marre malli me mire pa tyy  MASHALLAH*

----------


## LoveLyBruneTT

> Me nje look qe mund te krahasohet dhe konkurohet me secilin yll boteror


*Ju te  Gajasni  fare e dini  apo  jo?*  loooooool

*Zanfina..........?  e kush   nuk  behet   YLL ashtu  si Kallaisen  ato te  dyja  si e  Motra edhe  Zanfina     ,    Se  per  nga ana  Muzikore   Vokale   me  falni  per  shprehjen  po:  ( e dini  vete   ju)  mja  se na  Hapet  Zorret e  Barkut  merni  vesh nga   YJET  ju..........*

----------


## alibaba

> Gjithmone kan then qe Zanfina ka qen nen hijen e Adelines dhe sukseset e Zanfines kan pas lidje me Adelinen


Kjo Adelina mos është motra e Zanfinës se ashtu më duket? :perqeshje:   :perqeshje:

----------


## cool

> *Ju te  Gajasni  fare e dini  apo  jo?*  loooooool
> 
> *Zanfina..........?  e kush   nuk  behet   YLL ashtu  si Kallaisen  ato te  dyja  si e  Motra edhe  Zanfina     ,    Se  per  nga ana  Muzikore   Vokale   me  falni  per  shprehjen  po:  ( e dini  vete   ju)  mja  se na  Hapet  Zorret e  Barkut  merni  vesh nga   YJET  ju..........*


Plotesisht pajtohem me mendimin tend...e vertet eshte qe Zanfina nuk ka lidhje me muzik.

----------


## Bl3ri

Din njeri per muzike ketu dikush diqka qe thot se Zanfina nuk ka lidhje me muzike ??

Jeni kritike te muzikes apo qka ??

----------


## Zevzeku

Adhurues mos u merr me gjera te kota.Flet publiku dhe shitja e CD-ve,recitali live ne PR per lidhjet me muzike.Leri pra njerezit te shfryhen ,nuk shohim cdo dite super model me talent muzikor  :buzeqeshje:  
Ajo meriton te komentohet dhe ja pra,po komentohet  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Igli_Vlonjati

Po yll i ri i rene nga qielli, por ce do ka rene me turi dhe jo me kembe!!!!

----------


## bidita

Zanfina nuk ka lidhje me muzike .
Ajo nuk kendon por as nuk reciton!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Bl3ri

Zevzek ty ni mpuq ne lule te ballit ha edhe ta kici veshin  :buzeqeshje:   :shkelje syri: 

Po nuk merem une jo valla se sma nin , po le te shfryhen neper kablla edhe kta se skan pune tjeter lol

----------


## LoveLyBruneTT

> Po nuk merem une jo valla se sma nin , po le te shfryhen neper kablla edhe kta se skan pune tjeter lol
> __________________


TI  adhuruesi  shume ke  permendur  me  fryrje  dhe me  shfryrje  mos ke  imagjinu  ndonje  gje  tjeter  ene   te ka  dale  kshu  se   nuk po  shof  asnji  une  ketu  as te  fryhet  e as te  shfryhet  ,  apo  mos  do te thuash se duhet tju marim doren   ( lejen)  juve  per te shkruar mendimet  tona.,  jep  menimin tend  aty  ene   boll me tangellirat e  shfryrjeve  se si  intertesojn  njeriu.




> adhuruesi 
> Di njeri per  muziken 
> ketu dikush diqka qe thot se Zanfina nuk ka lidhje me muzike ??
> 
> Jeni kritike te muzikes apo qka ??


Ja te  themi  se  kemi  lidhje me muziken   ose  Jo...............so....?

Nuk  do as  mend  as  kalem  te kuptosh dhe te  vleresosh  nje kengetar  nga  vokali , karjera
apo pamja  se  si  eshte dhe   ne cfare   vlerash  eshte,  me  falni  per  shprehjen  por   s'ka mbet  njeri   ne shqiperi   pa u bere kengetar  paskemi qene  Talenta te  Pa Zbuluar,  kane   dike ne  familje  qe  e  ka  pas  pasjon  muziken  apo  qe ka kenduar dikur  dhe i gjithe  farefisi ashtu  behet  , nuk  flas  vetem per kengetaret pa  vlera  por  ne pergjithesi persa i perket  Artiti  Shqiptar.

----------


## LoveLyBruneTT

> Erza me vjen keq qe nderhyje ktu *por edhe kengetaret e gjithe botes qe tash jan yje te muzikes edhe ato ja kan niss si Zanfina dhe si kengetaret tjera tonat.*Ato nuk kan asgje me teper se Zanfina.
> 
> Ndoshta Zanfina ka disa gjera me teper se ata .heee



_I /E dashur  forumist/e  mos  ngaterro  Dollarin me  Fshatarin e / i dashur, mos  fol  kot  per kengetaret  qe tani jane  Yjet e skenes  shqiptare duke i ngaterruar  ata me  kalamaj  si  Zafina  e /i dashur:

Ja nje permbledhje te vogel persa i perket  Karjeres se  Yjeve shqiptare  me Vogelushen  (Zafina):
Kur Yjet si :  (  Irma  libohova,  e  Madhja   Vace  Zela,  Parashqevi  Simaku,   e shume e shume  yje  te  tjere te  skenes  shqiptare  vitet  e tyre  te pare te  muzikes  i kane   nis ne kushte jashtmase  te  veshtira, 1.  duke  pritur  nga  Drejtueset apo shtepive  kulturore  tju jepnin  nje  fustan  prej  Basmi  duke  mos  pas asnje mundesi  per ti blere  vete, 2.   duke  u  hasur me  Emocjonet  e  spektatoreve skenes  etj   Ata/ato  kendonin  LIFE   dhe jo  si kalamajt  e sotem  qe  mezi  presin diten e festes  qe  kush e kush  te  shkundet  dhe  tundet  me shume  sepse kuptohet  kjo eshte e  vetmja mundesi per te  bere  publikun  ( adolishent)  per  vete, sepse per dike  qe e  adhuron dhe  e  don  muziken  shqiptare me  gjithe  shpirt    kengetare te tille  ju  duken  vec kohe  e  humbur , sepse   persa i perket  muzikes dhe  vokalit  cdo    gje eshte  e  inxhizuar. kjo  tregon se kengetari  nuk vihet  ne nje  pozite te atille qe te  ndjeje muziken  dhe  emocjonet e  Mbremjes  . 


psss.........Vere iher  Zafinen ne nje koncert  Recital  LIfe  dhe  do  shofim  ne  pah  Talentin e  saj,  me  vjen  keq  kur  behen  krahasime  te tilla  pa  asnji  permbajte.._

----------


## Zevzeku

Nuk je mire e informuar me fal.Para nje viti e gjysme Zanfina ka mbajtur koncert LIVE ne Prishtine i cili ishte humanitar sepse parate dedikoheshin per studentet dhe Zanfina aty ka kenduar live vetem me nje piano kenge te vjetra shqipe dhe kenge hite me te vjetra ne gjuhen angleze dhe u ka treguar te gjitheve sa bukur kendon,mua me ka pelqyer qe nga ai koncert ajo shume.Gjithashtu ne koncert ka treguar se disa muaj me radhe ka ushtruar zerin te sopranoja me e njohur ne Slloveni dhe Kosove Merita Juniku.Keto fakte jane te mjaftueshme besoj.

----------

